# My first video, natural bottom dive



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My spear fishing and video editing skills need some brushing up but I was finally able to put a video together very quickly last night so please bare with its elementary design and poor camera angle. Millertime took us out to some natural bottom and I got to shoot my first grouper. 
Divers are myself and odb1977(sp?)

http://vimeo.com/m/31122337


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking video, that must be a good captain to put you on a good spot like that. Glad we finally found the right place this time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> must be a good captain to put you on a good spot like that.


 Well, you know, he and his wife are pretty nice people.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like the CM hole, It has some nice fish at times. Good video.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice video! Keep them coming!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great video my friend! Did ole sharky hassle you guys at all. That shot you got of him was AWESOME!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great looking video!!!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome footage I want me a camera for Christmas


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jamesw21 said:


> Nice video! Keep them coming!


 I've got footage of the 2nd dive I'll try to mess with tonight.
The sharks didn't mess with us, I would of liked to see a little more of them but I suppose I better be careful what I ask for.

Thanks for the feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Great video :thumbsup: Blustreak!! Keep em comming!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good job on the video.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

buckeye83 said:


> Good job on the video.


Thanks, that software you told me about works pretty good.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad to see it worked for you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet video...looks like good times!!!!


----------

